# white / white phase bearded dragons



## hussy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi All, i'm a newbie here and have a question about the white phase and the white colouring in bearded dragons. At the risk of sounding like a fool who knows nothing




can anyone explain to me the colour phases and the colours and what is the difference?? thanks heaps!!!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 4, 2010)

White phase are mostly white, yellow phase are mostly yellow etc, when people call them "high yellow" etc it means they are really, really yellow


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 4, 2010)

+1


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 4, 2010)

well I have seen some supodsed yellow fases that are mostly grey


----------



## lloydy (Aug 4, 2010)

I think its overaly used when people are describing beardie "phases" IMO.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 4, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> well I have seen some supodsed yellow fases that are mostly grey


 Never heard of spell check? lol
Yeah it seems alot of people think if the dragon has even the tiniest bit of yellow it must be a yellow phase, then they call actual yellow phases high yellows which confuses everything


----------



## lloydy (Aug 4, 2010)

agreed.. 100%

its ridiculous.. lol


----------



## hussy (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for that... Just one more question... Do the whites have white toenails??


----------



## Lollypop (Aug 5, 2010)

Depending on which area they're found naturally in, beardies have different colours that they display - yellow, orange, red & white. Am hoping someone more knowledgable may be able to say which areas what colours are found in? 
Their 'natural' colours have then been bred so some exhibit greater degrees of colour than others, with the really good ones guaranteed to have colour pretty much 24/7, to varying degrees of (thus the price difference).
Whites can have clear nails, but generally not


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 5, 2010)

is the colour of their toenails important?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 5, 2010)

I think most beardies have black toenails - unless they carry or express the translucent gene, in which case they are clear. This is really popular in America... As far as I know there aren't any translucent beardies in Australia, or if there are I don't know of any for sale. I have 6 beardies and they are amazing. I love them


----------



## lloydy (Aug 5, 2010)

The breeding over in america is ridiculous.
The cost of a "normal" beardie over there is HUGE as they are so rare.


----------



## soundfix (Aug 6, 2010)

Would you call this clear?My dragon has only a slip of black on the bottom of the claw


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 6, 2010)

soundfix said:


> View attachment 157893
> Would you call this clear?My dragon has only a slip of black on the bottom of the claw


 Lol, yeah I think you may have an albino


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 with geckoman
its albino for sure lol


----------



## kupper (Aug 6, 2010)

Definantly a hypo there


----------



## AJKING (Sep 21, 2010)

if you wanna see hypo bearded dragons check out brettix hes got about six or so that hatched out off a grey yellow pair i think there so frigin kool


----------



## hypochondroac (Sep 21, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> is the colour of their toenails important?


----------



## Lollypop (Sep 21, 2010)

soundfix said:


> View attachment 157893
> Would you call this clear?My dragon has only a slip of black on the bottom of the claw


 
According to everyone else, I now have 20 albino beardies:lol::lol::lol:
Totally normal beardie nails mate!


----------



## 1issie (Sep 21, 2010)

My beardies claws look like that too.!!!!


----------



## 1issie (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh does anyone own albino beardies and have some pics.


----------



## giggle (Sep 26, 2010)

Im after white beardies  if anyone has any available please email/pm me 

Ari


----------

